
Ask HN: Are you using vagrant? What do you use it for? - ghettolabs
About half way done with a project around vagrant and just trying to get some ideas if people are still using vagrant before I finish the project.
======
diehunde
I use it a lot. For work reasons I have to use Windows but I've always used
Linux for development so I just use vagrant instead of managing VMs directly
from Virtual Box. I run vagrant up, then ssh into the VM using putty and
inside putty I use my regular vim+tmux setup.

------
slap_shot
I used Vagrant back when I deployed into VMs. I haven't used it since I
switched to using Kubernetes, as I can just run my container against minikube
or a dev cluster and pretty much get I want. Great tool.

------
penguinlinux
it depends I don't use it for local development. It is a great way to launch
local machines but if all you are doing is coding apps with python/ node
./ruby etc then vagrant is overkill when you can use docker compose and docker
files. What project are you working on ?

~~~
ghettolabs
I'm working on a python app that uses vagrant or docker for teams. So it
allows you to customize a vagrant box with ansible for example and share it
with your co-worker. It also has an option to launch it as a docker container
if you would rather use docker. I'm about half way done and just wanted to
find out if it would be worth it to finish :)

------
waibelp
I'm using vagrant to work on our legacy system which is not fully migrated to
docker, yet.

~~~
giobox
We used it for some testing environments, and Docker largely removed the need
for it for us as well. A simple docker-compose file is often far quicker to
start and with much less local system overhead than the typical VM vagrant
might spit out. It’s also much more reliable - if “docker-compose up” passes
for me, it’s very unlikely to fail for others. Vagrant has much more external
dependencies (things like virtualbox etc) and often users can have differing
versions that introduce all kinds of fun issues.

Personally I now just put a little effort into shoving whatever software we
might need into a container, it’s usually not that difficult for web app style
stacks.

I am by no means arguing docker plus docker-compose is a 1:1 replacement for
vagrant, but for many use cases I think it can be much nicer. I would only
resort to vagrant in the event containers cant solve the task at hand now.

